# Help not shifting right.



## RLMJR (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a 1996 nissan mixima. Starts and drives good. I tried to take it out of town and it would not shift into overdive. Firther inspection revealed it wouln't shift into 2nd or 4th gear. Automatic transmission. I started going over the caar. Removed a relay cover and found the inhibit clutch relay missing and a piece of wire was in 2 contact points. I pulled the wire and the car would not start. I put a new relay in it and the car would not start. I put the wire back in and the car started. Would this keep the car from shifting into 2nd and fourth gear. No check enging lights on.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

RLMJR said:


> I have a 1996 nissan mixima. Starts and drives good. I tried to take it out of town and it would not shift into overdive. Firther inspection revealed it wouln't shift into 2nd or 4th gear. Automatic transmission. I started going over the caar. Removed a relay cover and found the inhibit clutch relay missing and a piece of wire was in 2 contact points. I pulled the wire and the car would not start. I put a new relay in it and the car would not start. I put the wire back in and the car started. Would this keep the car from shifting into 2nd and fourth gear. No check enging lights on.


no, our tranny is finally going out, it happens


----------

